# US quietly cuts Pakistan back from education and training



## FJAG (13 Aug 2018)

> ISLAMABAD/WASHINGTON -- President Donald Trump's administration has quietly started cutting scores of Pakistani officers from coveted training and educational programmes that have been a hallmark of bilateral military relations for more than a decade, U.S. officials say.
> 
> The move, which has not been previously reported, is one of the first known impacts from Trump's decision this year to suspend U.S. security assistance to Pakistan to compel it to crack down on Islamic militants.
> 
> ...



Read rest of article here:

https://www.huffingtonpost.in/2018/08/11/us-cuts-military-training-programmes-in-crackdown-on-pakistan_a_23500322/?utm_hp_ref=in-homepage

 :cheers:


----------



## dapaterson (13 Aug 2018)

So, "Nation that harboured architect of largest terrorist attack on US soil to receive reduced US military support" is somehow controversial?


----------



## Remius (14 Aug 2018)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So, "Nation that harboured architect of largest terrorist attack on US soil to receive reduced US military support" is somehow controversial?



Of course it is.  World views are being shaped by ones political leanings these days. 

Caging kids, separating families is all good if you like Trump.  Saudi Arabia is somehow the victim if you hate Trudeau.  Peace in the Korean Peninsula is bad if Trump gets credit.  Doug Ford is evil if you don’t like cheap beer.

I’m surprised this shocks anyone nowadays.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Aug 2018)

Pakistan has been a back stabbing nation for a long time, let China enjoy their embrace for a change, I have no doubt they do the same to them.


----------

